
Inside the Federal Bureau of Way Too Many Guns - jpatokal
https://www.gq.com/story/inside-federal-bureau-of-way-too-many-guns
======
qubex
This is absolutely amazing, and horrifying.

Horrified though I may be about gun ownership, I assumed all these
transactions would be stored and retrievable on some kind of governmental
mainframe, so much so that whenever a character on TV ends up in possession of
somebody else’s firearm (“ _let me keep that_ ”) I always thought to myself
“whoah, that _has_ to be illegal, some paperwork _must_ be filed to account
for the change in possession, right?”

Turns out I'm wrong.

Turns out they're banned from using computers, to ensure it's as awkward as
possible.

